# certified arborist test



## sharkfin12us (Mar 6, 2008)

I took the certified arborist test today.I think i did ok.The way they worded it was kind of hard.It was harder then i thought it would be 200 multiple choice.I will let you know if i passed when i get results in 6 weeks.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Mar 6, 2008)

Good deal man, I'll keep my fingers crossed. I think it only took me 3 weeks or so to find out if I passed.


----------



## lxt (Mar 6, 2008)

Am scheduled to sit the exam in May, just got my approval letter & all the info, there are a lot of trees on that list 156 to be exact!!

I have been studying the past couple months, reading, re-reading, note taking, etc... the tree ID......in the field I am ok & can reference what I dont know, but on paper it might be a different story.

Shark, your tree list should of been similar what did you study or what do you suggest, this is the only part of the test I am kinda worried about(watch me fail something else).

Good job hope ya passed  

LXT.............


----------



## BRCCArborist (Mar 6, 2008)

LXT, dont worry about the tree ID, I thought it was way easy personally. All multiple choice, and depending on the person proctoring it, theyll usually choose the most common trees from the list to test you on, and usually provide samples. I'm sure you'll do just fine.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Mar 6, 2008)

*exam*



lxt said:


> Am scheduled to sit the exam in May, just got my approval letter & all the info, there are a lot of trees on that list 156 to be exact!!
> 
> I have been studying the past couple months, reading, re-reading, note taking, etc... the tree ID......in the field I am ok & can reference what I dont know, but on paper it might be a different story.
> 
> ...


I have isa book i made copies of all 15 chapter questions and made copies of answers too.I read the whole book last year twice and one more time this year and then browsed through it.I recommend you really read thoroughly and try to understand it all. The test gave you more then what the review questions.They quizzed you on other parts of the chapter.Tree id was reasonable i think there were 8 pictueres multiple choice.I think i passed but im not sure.I memorized 94 latin and common names.You can do goggle to latin names and get great pictures on goggle.For latin words i just stayed in office and kept saying words out loud in latin and common.I broke the latin word up and was able to memorize it that way.Once it sinks in you got it.Now that my test is over i dont want to lose what i have so i will keep up with it once and awhile.I did not sleep last night just couldnts so i have been up since wensday morning so i will sleep later tonight.I signed up for this test in december i figured i had 2 months and plenty of time so i forced my self to get it done faster.I can be any help just ask


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 6, 2008)

lxt said:


> Am scheduled to sit the exam in May, just got my approval letter & all the info, there are a lot of trees on that list 156 to be exact!!
> 
> I have been studying the past couple months, reading, re-reading, note taking, etc... the tree ID......in the field I am ok & can reference what I dont know, but on paper it might be a different story.
> 
> ...




Unless things have changed since I took the test the tree ID part is pretty easy. Of course that has been a good while back. Worst thing to me was the way they worded the questions. Kinda tricky.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 6, 2008)

where would I go to get information about the test here in MA? I want to take the test and be certified asap. I have a goal to be as certified in as many areas as possible before it becomes harder to do so.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 6, 2008)

I think I found some info in a different thread. Is ISA the cert. I want or is there something different or better?


----------



## Thillmaine (Mar 6, 2008)

*Mca*

Get your MCA, Mass Certified Arborist makes the ISA look like a test for "special" arborists from what I hear. I just got my ISA and it was a breeze. But MCA is held in far higher regard in Mass.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 6, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> Get your MCA, Mass Certified Arborist makes the ISA look like a test for "special" arborists from what I hear. I just got my ISA and it was a breeze. But MCA is held in far higher regard in Mass.



I have heard the same thing. I already had an associates degree in aboriculture when I took the CA exam and didn't study for it. My overall score was 88 the best I can remember but it was because some of the questions were worded extremely poorly and I was in hurry to get to an appointment that day. I was the first person out of the room don't know how long some of those folks were there. When I told some guys at a trade show a few years ago I managed an 88 without studying on the ISA CA test one guy told me I would study for the Mass test if I were to take it or probably fail it unless I was Alex Shigo. He said it was a toughie.


----------



## volzma (Mar 6, 2008)

It amazes me how long it takes to get your results back. Has anyone at ISA ever heard of Scantron? 

I also agree that some of the questions were worded poorly. Also, read all of the answers to the questions and determine what the best answer is, even if none of them really seem like the right answer. 

I and quite a few people I know had the most trouble with the fertilization section.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Mar 6, 2008)

*Ca*



Thillmaine said:


> Get your MCA, Mass Certified Arborist makes the ISA look like a test for "special" arborists from what I hear. I just got my ISA and it was a breeze. But MCA is held in far higher regard in Mass.


I think this is good step to make your self more knowledgable and set a goal for intense study.


----------



## arbormonkey (Mar 6, 2008)

*mca?*

I got my ISA certification a few years ago and the next thing for me is the Master Arborist Cert. Is this the same thing or something else? Does anyone have any more information on this?
And to get back on topic, very best of luck to all going for certification.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 7, 2008)

*Mca*



capetrees said:


> I think I found some info in a different thread. Is ISA the cert. I want or is there something different or better?




Exam is offered two times a year, April 3rd is the next one.

There is a study guide CD that they send to you when you sign up for the exam. Tons of info on there. If you order it now you'll probably be ready for the October exam......


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 7, 2008)

arbormonkey said:


> I got my ISA certification a few years ago and the next thing for me is the Master Arborist Cert. Is this the same thing or something else? Does anyone have any more information on this?
> And to get back on topic, very best of luck to all going for certification.



No, the BCMA is through ISA. I don't know much about the test but the ISA website has all the info. I know your CEU requirement goes up.


----------



## Brush Hog (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a little over half way through a class to get the CT license. Our tree ID is a walk on the grounds of the place I'm taking class. We have three parts. A written, tree ID and a oral. I'm already sweating the oral. Shooting to have my license by mid summer. Need to hit the books really really hard. I pretty new to the tree biz and going to give it hell to get my license.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 7, 2008)

There's a preconference workshop at isa in st. louis july 27 that will focus on bcma.


----------



## Thillmaine (Mar 7, 2008)

I got an 89 on my ISA, with a bachelors in plant science and 3 years doing treework. I am studying for my MCa, taking it this April.


----------

